# IMDb: Internet Movie Database



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like this site... IMDb... that's one reason we have a link to it in this section. It always has good info on movie facts and a great searchable database.

So how many have you seen and how many do you own of the following....???

Top Ranked at IMDb:











And Top Worldwide Box Office:












I believe I own 27 out of all those listed and have seen about 4-5 more of them. With the duplicates listed that almost gets all of them. There are a few I've not seen though.


----------



## gsmollin (Apr 25, 2006)

IMDb list: I own 2, 4, 9, 10, 13, 19, 20.

Box Office list: I own 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 13, 14, 16, 18, 20, 21, 23, 24, 25.

I have seen almost every one.


----------



## Steve Williamson (May 11, 2006)

IMDB List: 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13, 19, 23 

Box Office List: 1, 2, 4, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 17, 20, 22, 23, 24, 25

Seen most but foreign films.

PS, also use IMDB.com to gather info for My Movies MCE add on so I can list directors and actors info automatically.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I've seen all of them except the foreign ones. I like foreign movies well enough, but I never hear anything about them.


----------

